

[video] Eric Ries talks about lean, agile & customer development on Stanford ETL - some1else
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2329

======
some1else
Also cool, Steve Blank reviews the fall 2009 quarter of Entrepreneurship
Thought Leaders talks:
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2327>

